
News or ‘Trauma Porn’? Student Journalists Face Blowback on Campus - laurex
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/13/us/college-campus-journalists-newspapers.html
======
Bostonian
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21529455](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21529455)
.

